# (BETA TESTING) 256mb IPv6-only OpenVZ in Los Angeles for $1/month!



## Damian (Nov 20, 2013)

Some of you have heard me discuss IPv6-only OpenVZ VMs in Quadranet for quite some time. Soon is Now®, and they're now available.

I would appreciate your help in testing things out. 

The offer:

256mb v6 Only Beta Test

256mb of RAM

0mb of vSwap

4 gigabytes of disk space

100 gigabytes transfer @ 100mbit

0 IPv4 addresses

20 IPv6 addresses*, more available with justification**

OpenVZ

Quadranet, Los Angeles datacenter

$1 per month: https://billingcp.us/cart.php?a=add&pid=111&carttpl=cart3&systpl=ipx3

 

As this is being signified as a "beta test", expect that things may go wrong. We'll be there to fix them, of course, but this isn't the best place to put your only copy of photos of your grandparents.

 

* = the IPs are assigned from a random pool, and are assigned as individual /128's. We cannot comply with requests for specific addresses. I hope to have proper /123 or /124 (or other size blocks) assignment capabilities implemented by March-ish of next year.

** = "I want more because I want to have more" is not valid justification.


----------



## lbft (Nov 21, 2013)

Does this have NAT IPv4 or is it pure IPv6 only?


----------



## adly (Nov 21, 2013)

It might be prudent to ensure your sites are IPv6 enabled if you're selling IPv6 only services. ipxcore.com and billingcp.us have no AAAA records, and thus aren't reachable by IPv6.


----------



## Damian (Nov 21, 2013)

lbft said:


> Does this have NAT IPv4 or is it pure IPv6 only?


It's pure IPv6 only at the moment. Depending on how many people are interested in it, we may offer to NAT SSH access only.



adly said:


> It might be prudent to ensure your sites are IPv6 enabled if you're selling IPv6 only services. ipxcore.com and billingcp.us have no AAAA records, and thus aren't reachable by IPv6.


Hmm, that's a good idea isn't it. We'll have to look into moving our website and billing out of CC.


----------



## thuvienvps (Nov 21, 2013)

I will grab one once BETA end


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 22, 2013)

Damian said:


> It's pure IPv6 only at the moment. Depending on how many people are interested in it, we may offer to NAT SSH access only.
> 
> Hmm, that's a good idea isn't it. We'll have to look into moving our website and billing out of CC.


It would be a lot better if it allow NAT ipv4 to access at least the SSH 

By the way, does the "BETA" mean that it is going to be a bad idea to put a production service on it even if it's one of the pool of redundant?

-edit-

Doesn't seem to accept my paypal payment

"We're sorry, but we can't send your payment right now"


----------



## peterw (Nov 22, 2013)

Native ipv6 or tunnled?


----------



## Damian (Nov 22, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> It would be a lot better if it allow NAT ipv4 to access at least the SSH
> 
> By the way, does the "BETA" mean that it is going to be a bad idea to put a production service on it even if it's one of the pool of redundant?


NAT'd IPv4 SSH is something I hope to begin implementing this weekend.

Beta means that we've put it in place, we've tested it to our abilities, but we don't know how are customers are going to use it so customers might break it in unique ways, and that we're not going to accept "LOSING MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" support tickets on  the product yet. In other words, we're being up front that we've tested it, but it may still break, and we'll be here to fix it.



peterw said:


> Native ipv6 or tunnled?


Native.


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 23, 2013)

Damian said:


> NAT'd IPv4 SSH is something I hope to begin implementing this weekend.
> 
> Beta means that we've put it in place, we've tested it to our abilities, but we don't know how are customers are going to use it so customers might break it in unique ways, and that we're not going to accept "LOSING MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" support tickets on  the product yet. In other words, we're being up front that we've tested it, but it may still break, and we'll be here to fix it.
> 
> Native.


I just got the payment through paypal and i just notice this.

This IPv6-only really is "IPv6-Only"

I can't update software with dot-deb repo without IPv4 ... Though this is kinda like LES but seem like it isn't.

Is this intentional? Totally no ipv4 outgoing or will be added along with the NAT'd SSH?


----------



## Damian (Nov 23, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> I just got the payment through paypal and i just notice this.
> 
> This IPv6-only really is "IPv6-Only"
> 
> ...


No IPv4 whatsoever. You may want to get in touch with dotdeb and ask them to get on the IPv6 bandwagon.. though I doubt complaining will move them enough to implement it.


----------



## adly (Nov 23, 2013)

Damian said:


> No IPv4 whatsoever. You may want to get in touch with dotdeb and ask them to get on the IPv6 bandwagon.. though I doubt complaining will move them enough to implement it.


Not sure what mirror the guy is using, but there are Dotdeb mirrors which support IPv6. The Sweden mirror claims to and US Borgnet mirror does, off the top of my head.


----------



## NodeBytes (Nov 23, 2013)

If needed I can get a v6 mirror up.


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 23, 2013)

Damian said:


> No IPv4 whatsoever. You may want to get in touch with dotdeb and ask them to get on the IPv6 bandwagon.. though I doubt complaining will move them enough to implement it.


I see, thanks


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 23, 2013)

- can't edit a post?? -

Anyway, can this vps be transferred?

I would like to give mine to someone else who is interested in this.

I bought this yesterday and i have no use of it since it doesn't have ipv4 outgoing (to update packages etc)

Let me know if this can be transferred and i will see if anyone wanted this.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 24, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> I can't update software with dot-deb repo without IPv4 ... Though this is kinda like LES but seem like it isn't.
> Is this intentional? Totally no ipv4 outgoing or will be added along with the NAT'd SSH?


There is one official ipv6 mirror:


ftp://ftp.ipv6.debian.org

http://security.ipv6.debian.org
And yes it is a shame that there are so less ipv6 mirrors around.

There are dualstack mirrors too:


mirrors.dotsrc.org

GARR Mirror Service


----------



## thuvienvps (Nov 24, 2013)

@Damian: when will beta end?

How about node specs? Raid?


----------



## Damian (Nov 24, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> - can't edit a post?? -
> 
> Anyway, can this vps be transferred?
> 
> ...


It's a dollar. I don't really want to spend the time and effort to transfer a dollar service to someone else.

ipv4 isn't needed to update packages. I tested with apt-get update; apt-get upgrade and it worked fine.


----------



## Damian (Nov 24, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> There is one official ipv6 mirror:
> 
> 
> ftp://ftp.ipv6.debian.org
> ...


When I was testing it, it actually used standard ftp.us.debian.org just fine.... I didn't have to change anything.


----------



## Damian (Nov 24, 2013)

thuvienvps said:


> @Damian: when will beta end?
> 
> 
> How about node specs? Raid?


We might end up cancelling the plan and using the server for something else. We've had eight people sign up, and so far 5 of them have put in cancellation requests because they didn't understand what they were purchasing.

Despite the incessant bitching that datacenters don't have IPv6, I guess it's now been proven that no one cares about IPv6, as no one seems to be interested in an IPv6 product.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 24, 2013)

Damian said:


> Despite the incessant bitching that datacenters don't have IPv6, I guess it's now been proven that no one cares about IPv6, as no one seems to be interested in an IPv6 product.


Don't say that ipv6 only products don't have possible customers.


I would have bought one if:


4 gigabytes of disk space <-- bad - I would need at least 10GB to live

Quadranet, Los Angeles <-- wrong side of the U.S.
Add some disc space and offer that in [Chicago, Dallas, Atlanta, Jacksonville, New Jersey] and I will buy one.


----------



## adly (Nov 24, 2013)

Damian said:


> Despite the incessant bitching that datacenters don't have IPv6, I guess it's now been proven that no one cares about IPv6, as no one seems to be interested in an IPv6 product.


I disagree that nobody cares about IPv6, I just think it may not be the best time for an IPv6-only product. All my services are dual-stack and IPv6 enabled, and I recently moved a service as there was no IPv6 support. However, I wouldn't want an IPv6 only product either as things just aren't ready yet.


----------



## willie (Nov 24, 2013)

If anyone missed my lowendspirit review, it may be of interest:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/339-lowendspiritcom-from-inception-hosting/

Summary: I like it a lot, and the NAT IPv4 feature is IMHO quite important. I know Anthony would like to work with other providers to offer more servers under the lowendspirit umbrella.  Maybe you guys should talk.


----------



## NodeBytes (Nov 24, 2013)

I just ordered one of these ipv6 only VPS. Been looking for one in LA for quite a while so I am quite happy.


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 24, 2013)

Damian said:


> It's a dollar. I don't really want to spend the time and effort to transfer a dollar service to someone else.
> 
> ipv4 isn't needed to update packages. I tested with apt-get update; apt-get upgrade and it worked fine.


It's not like i am asking for refund or something, because well it's a dollar.

I just being kind to have something else had mine for free since i am not able to use it due to which certain repo that i am using isn't ipv6 compatible.

But if a transfer is really so much hassle then just let it be. (I am not a hosting provider so idk about how much hassle is a transfer)


----------



## NodeBytes (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm getting an ipv6 mirror of dotdeb up tonight.


----------



## NodeBytes (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry it took so long... here's the details for the ipv6 dotdeb mirror. 

 

Add these to your /etc/apt/sources.list



deb http://mirror.geekcdn.com/dotdeb/ stable all
deb-src http://mirror.geekcdn.com/dotdeb/ stable all
I'll get the gpg key setup in the morning as well.


----------



## NodeBytes (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry, the mirror went down, I'm working on getting it up ASAP.


May move it to a ramnode VPS.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 1, 2013)

At this moment in time the IPv6 interest that I have seen is people tinkering with it or wanting to learn more about it. The production value of IPv6 is pretty nill due to the average consumer not caring about it really. 

You still have to compete with the people offering dual stack VPS price wise. I'm sure at some point it may be more popular, but its not the IPv6 prime time now.


----------



## NodeBytes (Dec 1, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> At this moment in time the IPv6 interest that I have seen is people tinkering with it or wanting to learn more about it. The production value of IPv6 is pretty nill due to the average consumer not caring about it really.
> 
> ... its not the IPv6 prime time now.


I agree, however that doesn't help bring in IPv6 as an option. I think offers like these are vital for IPv6 becoming more of an option. IMHP IPv6 needs to be brought in at a more rapid pace because eventually IPv4 will be prohibitively expensive and the cost of IPv6 implementation will go up because everybody will want to do it at the same time. I wish the DC I'm in had IPv6 native because I have to backhaul to Chicago over a tunnel at the moment.

On another not, I would use this VPS more if it had larger hard disk allocations, but right now it's not so useful. If I could get a 10gb allocation for disk I would be super happy.


----------



## earl (Dec 6, 2013)

Bought one couple days ago..


cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 44
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU L5639 @ 2.13GHz
stepping : 2
cpu MHz : 2133.613
cache size : 12288 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 12
core id : 0
cpu cores : 6
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 11
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes lahf_lm ida arat epb dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips : 4267.22
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


Ramnode Atlanta:


# wget -O /dev/null http://[2604:180::7a1c:3cd1]/100MB.test
--2013-12-04 14:46:20-- http://[2604:180::7a1c:3cd1]/100MB.test
Connecting to 2604:180::7a1c:3cd1:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [text/plain]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 7.77M/s in 17s

2013-12-04 14:46:57 (5.93 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]


Ramnode Seattle:


# wget -O /dev/null http://[2604:180:1::15b9:3c04]/100MB.test
--2013-12-04 14:48:48-- http://[2604:180:1::15b9:3c04]/100MB.test
Connecting to 2604:180:1::15b9:3c04:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [text/plain]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 18.1M/s in 6.9s

2013-12-04 14:48:55 (14.5 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]

Ramnode Netherlands:


```
# wget -O /dev/null http://[2a00:d880:3:1::787:d6bd]/100MB.test
--2013-12-04 14:54:42--  http://[2a00:d880:3:1::787:d6bd]/100MB.test
Connecting to 2a00:d880:3:1::787:d6bd:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [text/plain]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 4.48M/s   in 26s

2013-12-04 14:55:08 (3.87 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


```
# dd if=/dev/zero of=iotest bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -fr iotest
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 8.7267 s, 123 MB/s
```


----------



## Damian (Dec 6, 2013)

earl said:


> Ramnode Atlanta:
> 
> ```
> # wget -O /dev/null http://[2604:180::7a1c:3cd1]/100MB.test
> ...


Hey earl, are these good speeds relative to other services you have, or no?


----------



## earl (Dec 6, 2013)

Damian said:


> Hey earl, are these good speeds relative to other services you have, or no?


Speed is fine for me.. but here is some for comparison.

Should also mention the VPS updates just fine, no need to change the repo or mess around with any config..

OVH France Intel E2180 @ 100Mbit:

Ramnode Atlanta:


wget -O /dev/null http://[2604:180::7a1c:3cd1]/100MB.test
--2013-12-06 09:56:47-- http://[2604:180::7a1c:3cd1]/100MB.test
Connecting to 2604:180::7a1c:3cd1:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [text/plain]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 6.84M/s in 20s

2013-12-06 09:57:07 (4.96 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]


Ramnode Seattle:


wget -O /dev/null http://[2604:180:1::15b9:3c04]/100MB.test
--2013-12-06 09:58:41-- http://[2604:180:1::15b9:3c04]/100MB.test
Connecting to 2604:180:1::15b9:3c04:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [text/plain]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 261K/s in 5m 4s

2013-12-06 10:03:45 (337 KB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]

Ramnode Netherlands:


wget -O /dev/null http://[2a00:d880:3:1::787:d6bd]/100MB.test
--2013-12-06 10:04:16-- http://[2a00:d880:3:1::787:d6bd]/100MB.test
Connecting to 2a00:d880:3:1::787:d6bd:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [text/plain]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 9.67M/s in 9.6s

2013-12-06 10:04:25 (10.4 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]


Volumedrive AMD X2 245 @ 100Mbit:

Ramnode Atlanta:


wget -O /dev/null http://[2604:180::7a1c:3cd1]/100MB.test
--2013-12-06 09:51:38-- http://[2604:180::7a1c:3cd1]/100MB.test
Connecting to 2604:180::7a1c:3cd1:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [text/plain]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 2.68M/s in 44s


Ramnode Seattle:


wget -O /dev/null http://[2604:180:1::15b9:3c04]/100MB.test
--2013-12-06 09:53:26-- http://[2604:180:1::15b9:3c04]/100MB.test
Connecting to 2604:180:1::15b9:3c04:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [text/plain]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 1.99M/s in 59s

2013-12-06 09:54:25 (1.69 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]


Ramnode Netherlands:


```
~# wget -O /dev/null http://[2a00:d880:3:1::787:d6bd]/100MB.test
--2013-12-06 09:55:04--  http://[2a00:d880:3:1::787:d6bd]/100MB.test
Connecting to 2a00:d880:3:1::787:d6bd:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [text/plain]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 1.81M/s   in 59s

2013-12-06 09:56:03 (1.70 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## mcmyhost (Dec 7, 2013)

Just bought one, good so far, but you really should up the disk space to 10GB.


----------

